# metal halide question



## mvp (Nov 2, 2010)

is it possible to use a 36 inch 250W metal halide over a 30 gallon aquarium that is 16 inches in height? it will be about 6 inches above the tank with 3 fans running across the surface. i was just wondering if 250w is to much for a 30 gallon?


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

mvp said:


> is it possible to use a 36 inch 250W metal halide over a 30 gallon aquarium that is 16 inches in height? it will be about 6 inches above the tank with 3 fans running across the surface. i was just wondering if 250w is to much for a 30 gallon?


 
Is this for planted tank? If so, You would in my view, need to raise this fixture 18 to 24 inches above the tank unless you wish to grow algae and lot's of it.
Even with pressurized CO2, this would be a lot of light for 16 inches to substrate.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

1077 said:


> Is this for planted tank? If so, You would in my view, need to raise this fixture 18 to 24 inches above the tank unless you wish to grow algae and lot's of it.
> Even with pressurized CO2, this would be a lot of light for 16 inches to substrate.


Erm, double check the forum you posted that in. 
I seriously doubt it's going to be planted.

I'm pretty sure that's a LOT of light, but you could always move the light higher over the tank to lessen the light...
Google 'inverse square law'.


----------

